# Drive By



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 16, 2008)

This is my latest lil project. I'm planning on making a hybrid of Lowryder 2 and Auto AK47. I'll call it Drive By. I have 2 of each at 3 days old. They are being grown in passive hydro or Hempy Buckets/MP Coco Buckets. Hydroton in the res and Sunshine, coco and mushroom compost as the medium. Right now they are in my veg room under 175w MH and 100w HPS. These will be grown in my veg room until flowering starts then i'll put them in my flower room(400w HPS) while the light is on and put them in the veg room for the remaining 6 hours. So, 18/6 from beginning to end.

1st pic-Auto AK47

2nd pic-Lowryder 2


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice name.  LOL


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 21, 2008)

sounds good any reason behind the name or is it that both happen so fast


----------



## Trent45 (Dec 21, 2008)

LowrydeR(Car) + AK47(Gun) = Driveby


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 21, 2008)

ooo i see now bbp since you come up with the best strains and are a master grower you should mix alot of ak-47's till you find that killer pheno then call it "100 round chopper" nothings deadlier than that


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 22, 2008)

These lil ones are doing fine. I'll be glad when the taps hit the res. I'm hoping they will really take off. Put them under a new 175w today. 16000 lumens but CRI60. The LR2 are a lil bigger than the AKs.

1-Group shot

2-LR2

3-Auto AK47


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 28, 2008)

Finally hit the res. I'm expecting these to really take off.

1st-LR2

2nd-Auto AK


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 28, 2008)

:watchplant:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 28, 2008)

looking good. I just got done with my first official breeding project. Thread soon to be released...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 29, 2008)

haha "Drive by" thats awesome.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 29, 2008)

> I just got done with my first official breeding project.


Did you breed a strain? Or make a cross?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 29, 2008)

I made a cross that I know what genetics were used. My last attempt was foiled by a hermie in the room. I threw those beans out because their was no real way to tell if they came from my polination or from the nanners.


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 29, 2008)

drive by.. haha.. we talked about taco bell.. now this drive by..  I would love to hit ya up lol...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 29, 2008)

> I made a cross that I know what genetics were used.


Cool. I make a lot of crosses myself...actually I love it. Us pollen chuckers can't go around claiming to be breeders though. Good luck with your cross BL.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 29, 2008)

hopefully I can have a stable line from this by fall. I think it will make a nice outdoor strain with a big yield.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 6, 2009)

I ended up with one Auto AK male, one Auto AK fem and 2 LR2 fems. The Auto AK male is nothing to brag about but i'm going to use him anyway just so i'll have more autos to play with. These have doubled in size since my last post. Nothing like a good passive hydro system.

Pics 1&2-Male Auto AK
Pic 3-Fem Auto AK
Pics 4&5-LR2 fems


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 12, 2009)

Finally this dude is doing his thing. I'm going to wait for the pods up top to pop before I collect pollen. I read somewhere that the pollen up top is better. I'm hoping 3 or 4 more days and he'll be where I want him......all over my ladies:hubba:. Bet a pimp wouldn't be so happy 'bout that.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 13, 2009)

BBP looking great as usual! good name & cant wait for more posts.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll update later tonight.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 13, 2009)

These ladies are doing great. The biggest one is already over a foot tall. They seem to love the passive hydro containers. Dusted the big girl tonight with some Auto AK pollen:hubba:.

1st 2 pics-the big girl

last 2-the smaller girl


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 13, 2009)

This girl was also dusted with Auto AK. She's a lot more compact than the LR2. Doesn't look like she'll get too big.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 14, 2009)

very nice can't waiit to watch the seeds grow


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 14, 2009)

what do you have in flower you must have alot of weed to smoke you have all kinds of diff strains


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 14, 2009)

All I have in flower is StoneyBud, BlueberryxGrapefruit/Blueberry, LR2 and Auto AK.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 30, 2009)

These girls are doing great. Hard to believe these are sisters. One is tall and lanky and one is short and compact and very frosty. They both have a fruity scent. The big one was sexed with Auto AK and the smaller one with Williams WonderxBlackberry(purple male). Both are in 2 liter or half gallon containers.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 30, 2009)

This girl is staying short and compact also. Her buds are a lil airy atm...i'm hoping they will tighten up over the next few weeks. She's been sexed with Auto AK.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 30, 2009)

bbp making me drool. cant wait 2b back up again. how long til seeds will show on ur other girls?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 30, 2009)

I can see calyxes swelling in about a week after pollination. These are not fully seeded btw.


----------



## mistisrising (Jan 30, 2009)

I got the same two phenos out of my lr2's. One is a bigger brancher, and taller. The other was more compact, shorter and definitely frostier looking. The taller pheno showed some purple towards the end, but my temps were down into the low sixties at night.


----------



## middieman440 (Feb 2, 2009)

how good is LR2 and these crosses out there with lr2 i hear people say they are worthless  and not worth growing???? im wanting to get these strains but cant find out about the effects they have. because i would love to grow a bunch of these and have smoke for the season while the rest are growing outdoors and the autos will be done outdoors as well..are they on the low side for potency middle or average would prefer an aswear from someone who has smoked the lr2 and its crosses thanks


----------



## mistisrising (Feb 2, 2009)

I will be posting some strain reports next week on lr2, diesel ryder, auto ak, master low, and auto white russian (the cure will be done enough to start sampling this saturday). I have tasted the lr2, at seven days since chop, and the potency was above average (average being good middies or commercial headies), but at that time it's not completely psychoactive. So, far they look and feel the part, but it was still little planty tasting, so I'll wait till next week to make any judgments.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 7, 2009)

This is the smaller plant. Pics are from a couple days ago. She'll be ready in about a week.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 9, 2009)

I took the taller one yesterday. she was pollinated with the Auto AK. I'm going to take the smaller one in a few days. 

1st 3 pics-Taler pheno

Last 3-Shorter, frosty pheno


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 13, 2009)

I might give her one more watering before I chop but she's good and ripe. Last 2 pics are of the taller LR2 and some Drive By beans.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks awesome, as always man.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is awesome. I love when a new strain is created. I'm very excited to see how the Drive By's do.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 14, 2009)

Thank you Terror but this is just a cross, not a strain.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 14, 2009)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Thank you Terror but this is just a cross, not a strain.



Ah! Thank you for the correction. Still, it is really exciting.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 15, 2009)

bbp nice! so when u poppin those beans?


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Feb 15, 2009)

as wondering how much and how often do you water?
do you check the dirt or wait for the plant to show signs of thirst?


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Feb 17, 2009)

good job are you gunna work on making it a strain?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 18, 2009)

> so when u poppin those beans?


I'm going to let them dry for another couple of weeks then i'll do a germ test.





> how much and how often do you water?


I just pick up the containers and I can tell by the weight if they need a drink or not.





> are you gunna work on making it a strain?


Probably not. I have better strains I want to concentrate on. Thanks for stopping by everyone.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 22, 2009)

She was taken at 69 days. Sorry, no pics of the chop but these were from a few days before. She prob could have went another week but she was in the way of my bigger girls. Last 2 pics are my frosty LR2.


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

sweet cheeba indeed bbp

pkj


----------



## tn_toker420 (Feb 22, 2009)

WOW ...that's a beautiful grow mang...I'm hopefully gonna be up and goin' soon...finally got my indoor gear  ...but man, that's some nice lookin autos man...I'll be lookin to see how the DriveBy cross does ...Keep it up and Keep it GREEN...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 25, 2009)

6 of the hybrids as of yesterday. Let the germ and grow test begin. I'll update when they pop.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 25, 2009)

Can't wait to see them in flower.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 1, 2009)

bbp what are goin 2 b ur growing methods w/ these? you doing soil & letting them grow au natural?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 1, 2009)

Yep. Soil in 1 gallon containers. Might put a couple in 2 gallon. 3 have popped so far.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 1, 2009)

Pictures! :hubba:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 1, 2009)

I'll post some tomorrow.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey B , do you usually keep them in the 1-2 gal. until harvest or just throughout veg??? i'm thinking about trying out milkjugs and coffee containers( 36 oz) ...Was just wonderin'...so is it the DriveBy that's germing at the moment???


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow, amazing! def. gonna chk out how your Drive by do!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 2, 2009)

> do you usually keep them in the 1-2 gal. until harvest or just throughout veg???


The whole grow.





> is it the DriveBy that's germing at the moment???


Yes, gimme a minute and i'll post pics.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 2, 2009)

these are the first 2 to pop. Right now 4 out of 6 have popped.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 2, 2009)

congrats on the germination! aw they are so cute and little... but soon to be big badass killers :hubba:


----------



## kalikisu (Mar 2, 2009)

First off bombbud I truly am a fan of your work. Thank you man. Question I have is the male plant, I know you keep it separate but what is the least amount of lumens you can give so it still flowers so you can collect pollen? I ask b/c I plan on crossing some of the beans I got from nirvana. I just like the idea of have my own seeds and not ordering. I got a mazar, afghan and a master kush i think. It was the indoor mix so I know its these strains but which is which IDK. But still having fun here though. But yeah what is the least lumens to give a male once it shows?


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 2, 2009)

I know this ques. wasn't for me but all u need is floro's for the males...or CFL's...either is good..oh, cool white, 6500k:hubba: 



			
				kalikisu said:
			
		

> First off bombbud I truly am a fan of your work. Thank you man. Question I have is the male plant, I know you keep it separate but what is the least amount of lumens you can give so it still flowers so you can collect pollen? I ask b/c I plan on crossing some of the beans I got from nirvana. I just like the idea of have my own seeds and not ordering. I got a mazar, afghan and a master kush i think. It was the indoor mix so I know its these strains but which is which IDK. But still having fun here though. But yeah what is the least lumens to give a male once it shows?


----------



## earlmaster09 (Mar 2, 2009)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> This is my latest lil project. I'm planning on making a hybrid of Lowryder 2 and Auto AK47. I'll call it Drive By. I have 2 of each at 3 days old. They are being grown in passive hydro or Hempy Buckets/MP Coco Buckets. Hydroton in the res and Sunshine, coco and mushroom compost as the medium. Right now they are in my veg room under 175w MH and 100w HPS. These will be grown in my veg room until flowering starts then i'll put them in my flower room(400w HPS) while the light is on and put them in the veg room for the remaining 6 hours. So, 18/6 from beginning to end.
> 
> 1st pic-Auto AK47
> 
> 2nd pic-Lowryder 2



That's repping U-turn haha i love it, I want some!


----------



## homegrown998 (Mar 2, 2009)

Bomb your a strait up pro man, what else can I say. I just spent the last two hours just staring. When cali legalizes you should move there I can see you doing really big things man. Ive never seen anything better in high times or elsewhere you deserve to get paid. Write the next grow bible or something. Shoot a movie seriously.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 3, 2009)

> what is the least amount of lumens you can give so it still flowers


Once a male starts flowering you can leave it in complete darkness and it will still drop pollen. I kept mine under 48w of CFL.


> Bomb your a strait up pro man, what else can I say. I just spent the last two hours just staring. When cali legalizes you should move there I can see you doing really big things man. Ive never seen anything better in high times or elsewhere you deserve to get paid. Write the next grow bible or something. Shoot a movie seriously.


Thank you for the kind words but i'm not a pro...seriously. Strain *****, pollen/closet chucker...those names would be more apt.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 3, 2009)

Boo-yow!!!! lookin good man! my mouth is watering. Keepin my eye out for that Drive-by


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 5, 2009)

Can't wait to see your sedlings turn into monters, good luck and happy growing! I'll be stoppin by to see your progress .


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 6, 2009)

I decided to grow these 12/12 from seed as this is just a test to see how they grow and what the buds look, smell and smoke like. I'll update when they get a lil size on them.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm taking my usual spot, BBP 

 Good luck with these ones, bud!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 1, 2009)

Sorry for the long wait for an update. I decided to put them outside and some kind of critter ate them. I have since started using the pee, hair and soap method of keeping animals away and it's working great.

2 of these just popped soil today. Idk if i'm going 2 in one 5 gallon hempy or 1 in 1 5 gal hempy. Since I just want to see how they grow i'll prob put both of them into one 5 gallon hempy. I'll post pics when theres something to see.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 1, 2009)

damn bbp sorry 4 tha loss! irish spring works wonders.lol


----------



## Dankerz (May 2, 2009)

man im loving that AK..looks dank  you shur do know what your doing when it comes to growing the Dank..plant always look lush during veg and proper flushed during harvest..and dead on balls with your drying and curing as well   where do i find info on your setup..light is 400..what size room? is it your main and only flower room?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 2, 2009)

> where do i find info on your setup


I veg in a tent. It's like 4-5 square ft and I use a lil over 300w of CFL. My flower room is around 8-9 square ft and I use 650w HPs(a 250 and a 400).


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 30, 2009)

BUMP! where's the Drive-By?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 30, 2009)

> where's the Drive-By?


The 2 I put in the 5 gal were both male so, unfortunately, there are none growing atm. I'll pop the rest of my beans a lil further down the road and do a whole grow of them to make sure I get a fem and a male.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 30, 2009)

dam BBP that blows. oh well like u said just pop some more. heres some MOJO


----------



## uptosumpn (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah, was looking foward to the drive-by...! keep us posted when the new GJ starts!!!


----------

